# Preping green board for tile?



## stbo2000 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello,

I am remodeling my bathroom and have ripped out the old lathe and plaster. I have installed green board around the tub area, (no shower only clawfoot tub) the wall that runs along the length of the tub is brick, I glued and used Spax screws to adhere the green board to the brick (it is very secure). I want to tile this area and build an enclosure for the tub, do I need to tape the joints and skimcoat the screws? Do I need to do any prep on the green board before tiling? My neighboor thinks I can tile directly over the green board without any prep work, this does not sound right to me. Please help!

Thanks!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Oh no, please don't install tile onto green board. Please!
Use cement board. We replace these all the time due to rot.


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm sorry *stbo2000*, He's absolutely correct. You need to use 1/2" cement board. This will match up to the abutting sheetrock.


----------



## stbo2000 (Jan 29, 2008)

Even though I don't have a shower where I am planning on tiling, will this still rot?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

stbo2000 said:


> Even though I don't have a shower where I am planning on tiling, will this still rot?


Ohhh, Ok, I re-read your O.P. I see that the arrangement is not in direct contact with moisture, as is the case with normal tub surround areas.

STILL: MR board is obsolete. 
If it's in, you could still isntall a vapor barrior, and cement board over it. Then the tile.

On the other hand, you can also install the tile directly to it, without any surface prep...the old fashioned way (the way it was done when the product first came out and in the 30+ years after)

Either choice; Keep an eye on it, provide good ventilation, install and seal the tile work completely.

Good Luck, and next time, use cement board with a vapor barrier underneath it, to be safe...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Clawfoot tubs by their very nature stand away from the wall. In this case MR wallboard is not obsolete. This is simply a wall of a room and MR wallboard would be the proper choice of wallboards for this application and the entire room. Cement board and vapor barrier would be a huge overkill and a totally unnecessary extra cost. The wallboard WILL NOT ROT!

The tile can be applied directly to the MR board it's done all the time and has been for decades. What is it that doesn't sound right about that?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Budd; I have to aggre in principle with the cementboard. Technically greenboard may be ok, however a question?
Ya think maybe water can get splashed on the floor and walls? Maybe tub waste line leaks, as long as it doesnt put water on the floor? Guess it wont wick up water into the greenboard.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> Clawfoot tubs by their very nature stand away from the wall. In this case MR wallboard is not obsolete. This is simply a wall of a room and MR wallboard would be the proper choice of wallboards for this application and the entire room. Cement board and vapor barrier would be a huge overkill and a totally unnecessary extra cost. The wallboard WILL NOT ROT!
> 
> The tile can be applied directly to the MR board it's done all the time and has been for decades. What is it that doesn't sound right about that?


I understand your point. Pretty much like public bathrooms that have tiled walls.
However, MR - green board, is in fact, obsolete. All the drywall suppliers in my area phased it out, and no longer carry it. We no longer install it.

It is now replaced by Purple XP board that is mold and mildew resistant.
Link: http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/product69.aspx


----------



## stbo2000 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok. you guys have completely confused me. I am planning on enclosing the tub so water will not get behind the tub. I am going to use either 1/2 or 3/4 inch plywood and cut it so it sits on top of the tub, this whole area will be tiled and caulked, the chances of water getting behind or on the side of the tub will be eliminated. I have already installed the greenboard, as I was told by several different people this would be ok as long as I seal the tile and grout. With all of the different responses I have received it's pretty clear it is all a matter of opinion, it seams different experiences decides what the preference is. I understand greenboard is not the best choice but it is already installed and I do not have the clearance to install backerboard over the drywall. What I need to know is...is there anything I need to do to the greenboard before tiling? Will the tile adhere to joint compound? Do I need to mud over the screws? Do I need to seal the greenboard? Should I rip out the greenboard and use backerboard? 
 Before suggesting I rip out the greenboard please answer the other questions!

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

stbo2000 said:


> ...is there anything I need to do to the greenboard before tiling? Will the tile adhere to joint compound? Do I need to mud over the screws? Do I need to seal the greenboard? Should I rip out the greenboard and use backerboard?


Leave it the way it is. All is fine and ready to go.....start tiling.

(Make sure that you post some before and after pictures so we can admire your handywork...)


----------

